# New Halloween Props & Masks for 2010



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

I'd like to invite you to check out the Halloween Asylum News blog - over the last couple of weeks I have posted pics and videos of some of the new props and masks that will be coming in for this season. I'm really excited about a new awesome line of standing and seated zombies that we'll have (both male and female zombies), as well as the expanded line of Distortions animatronics (similar to Rocking Granny of 2009) and a bunch of new masks. Here's a sample of what's at the blog:


----------

